# Egyptian Tourist Visa



## Perplexed (8 Sep 2012)

Just checking that you can still get the Visa on entry or through Travel Agent and not have to organize in advance. The last post I can find on this is in 2010 so I'm not sure if it has changed.  

Visafirst will always tell you to arrange here!


----------



## stephen1381 (9 Sep 2012)

I was in Sharm ell Sheikh about two months ago. Got my visa at the airport. I paid $15 for it.


----------



## Turqoise (9 Sep 2012)

At Cairo airport recently I bought my visa at a currency exchange booth in the arrivals area. They accepted euros, gave change in local currency.


----------



## Perplexed (10 Sep 2012)

Brilliant.  Thanks a million.  I'm looking out for last minute bargains


----------



## redchariot (22 Oct 2012)

I was in Sharm a few weeks ago, you can get the visa on arrival if you are on an Irish passport


----------



## SPUDZ (22 Oct 2012)

You do not need a visa for Sharm if on an Irish passport. The rest of Egypt YES but for Sharm NO. They dont tell you this on arrival and will guide you to the visa section to try to get you to pay.This is a widely recognised "scam"...just tell them firmly that you do not require a visa...they will try to "force" you and try to convince you otherwise.


----------



## Perplexed (22 Oct 2012)

As an update, because I am going on a group trip I was informed by the company that I had to have my Visa before I leave....it's too time consuming waiting for a group etc.

I sent off my application plus draft for €25 to the Egyptian Embassy and believe it or not it was back to me by return of post, two days later!!

I never got a Visa so quickly in my life!  I think the Egptians really want tourists to visit


----------



## Slim (23 Oct 2012)

Perplexed said:


> As an update, because I am going on a group trip I was informed by the company that I had to have my Visa before I leave....it's too time consuming waiting for a group etc.
> 
> I sent off my application plus draft for €25 to the Egyptian Embassy and believe it or not it was back to me by return of post, two days later!!
> 
> I never got a Visa so quickly in my life! I think the Egptians really want tourists to visit


 
Friend of mine is just back from a group trip to Egypt. Trip of a lifetime, he said. Tourism is down about 75% according to him. Enjoy! Any chance you would post back your experiencs here?


----------



## Perplexed (23 Oct 2012)

Will do Slim.  I'm going on the 13th Nov


----------



## Slim (23 Oct 2012)

Perplexed said:


> Will do Slim. I'm going on the 13th Nov


 
Look forward to it. This trip is on my bucket list.


----------



## Bessa (23 Oct 2012)

Is it still cheap in Egypt, I am going for Xmas and New Year. It's six years since I was there. I also had to book through a UK travel company, as all the Irish travel companies I contacted by email I have yet to get a reply from them. Has the recession bypassed the travel business here?


----------



## Perplexed (24 Oct 2012)

I'm going with the Travel Department.  Never travelled with them before but this was a good deal.  I guess there are lots of deals to Egypt at the moment.


----------



## Perplexed (25 Nov 2012)

I'm reporting back as promised.  It was a great trip. I've mixed feelings about the Travel Department. Yes, I did get to see all the sights but it was a very big group (44 people) and the Tour Guide did do his best to keep us all happy. I'm not one for lying by the pool or on the beach so for me the 2 days in Hourghada were a waste of time....yet some people loved it
.
All in all, Nov is a great time to go to Egypt. The weather was lovely, in the mid 20*s to early 30*s so perfect for seeing the sights. Tourism is most definitely down.  We were told that only 40% of the Nile Cruisers are in action at the moment with the rest lying idle. It's a lovely way to travel and relax and the food was really good on our boat.

It's great to be able to see the sights without throngs of other tourists.....downside of this is that the vendors hound you at every site trying to sell their wares, rides on camels etc. It's probably ok if you like to haggle as I suppose bargains are to be had seeing as people there are desperate for business.

We stayed in a hotel in Giza for the first 2 days and could see no signs of danger when we drove around Tahir Square en route to the Egyptian museum.  The museum is fantastic, especially the Tut Ankh Amum section.  

On our final night spent in Cairo we stayed in a very central hotel on the banks of the Nile.  After dinner some of us decided to go for a walk down by the river.  We didn't walk for too long as the closer we got to the burnt out HQ of Mubarak and Tahir Sq it got decidedly uncomfortable.  There were lots of people mulling around and westerners seemed to draw a few funny looks. Cairo is the only place that makes you feel that anything is going on. In the rest of the country the people are absolutely delighted to see you and most welcoming.

Do go, as it far surpassed my expectations.  The Egyptian Museum and the Valley of the Kings are just incredible.  The monuments are amazingly preserved. I believe it's something to with the fact that it only rains about once every 10yrs around Luxor!!

If you go to Aswan, take Afternoon Tea in the Old Cataract Hotel - it's where Agatha Christie stayed while writing Death on the Nile.  It was a real experience to sit on the terrace and we were lucky enough to be given a free tour of her suite.

All in all, I'd definitely recommend a trip to Egypt. It's one of those destinations on most peoples lists with good reason!!


----------



## Slim (26 Nov 2012)

Hi Perplexed. Thanks for reporting back. Some useful info there. Glad you had a good time. Slim


----------



## BillK (26 Nov 2012)

We are going to Sharm el Sheik on 13 Dec. Our travel agent insists that no visa is necessary for this area, only for Cairo. Would appreciate feedback from other visitors to the area. Thanks, BillK.


----------



## Time (26 Nov 2012)

Rubbish. If arriving by air you need a visa. The only exception is crossing from Israel at Taba and staying in the immediate area.


> Visitors entering Egypt at the overland border post to Taba (from Israel) to visit Gulf of Aqaba coast and St. Catherine can be exempted from visa and granted a free residence permit for fourteen days to visit the area.



Your travel agent needs to get a new book on visas and passports.


----------



## oldnick (26 Nov 2012)

According to SPUD post 6 you don't need a visa

And according to REDCHARIOT post 5 you get a visa on arrival -which in my mind is not really a visa but an entry fee - like in Turkey and some other states.

So perhaps the travel agent was advising BillK that there is no need to obtain a visa prior to flying to Sharm.


----------



## BillK (27 Nov 2012)

I specifically asked if I needed a visa and she said that I didn't. If it* is* necessary to get one on arrival then I shall be having some strong words withe on our return. 

(Thanks for all responses.)


----------



## oldnick (27 Nov 2012)

You do NOT need a visa if landing in Sharm and if you do not intend to leave Sinai.
You DO need a visa if you intend to leave Sinai (e.g. Cairo,Luxor)

SPUDZ is quite right. As was BillK's travel agent -though he should have said that you need one for visiting outside Sinai.

Check direct at source egyptianconsulate.co.uk  -also lonelyplanet.com  and tripadvisor.com

As SPUDZ said - the  corrupt or Inefficient border people will say you need a visa so you can hand over the bribe ,sorry,fee. If you state SINAI ONLY - and/or write that on the entry card  then you should be O.K. Perhaps, billK your "strong words"  should suffice.

Maybe printing out the Egyptian consulate advice may help.


----------



## BillK (30 Nov 2012)

Did that, Nick, and you are absolutely correct. I have printed out the consulate document to show on arrival as you suggested.
Thanks very much for the advoce.


----------



## oldnick (1 Dec 2012)

I may be correct BillK but don't blame me when when a bunch of crooked cops beat you to a pulp screaming "give us money infidel dog !"
Only joking -Egyptian police are famous for their gentle ways and incorruptible behaviour.


----------



## BillK (1 Dec 2012)

And the band played, "believe it if you can!"


----------



## johnno09 (2 Dec 2012)

Hey there,just lookin for a bit of first hand advice. Looking at Sharm for Feb,but concerned about travel due to the violence in Egypt and according to a few travel advice sites "the risk of indescriminate terrorist attacks" . My kind of holiday wouldnt be poolside at a resort, like to get out into the red canyon on a hiking trip etc


----------



## oldnick (2 Dec 2012)

Everyone I ever sent to Sharm whilst i was a travel agent came back with great reports -especially as regards the swimming/diving. I'd clients who'd barely swam in their lives coming back excited by the snorkelling experiences. Good food, very clean resort and now very well guarded.

Safety and security ? Who can tell in three months? It's not so much the problems associated with the political turmoil that would bother me but the poor security in the Sinai which may make  going outside the resort less appealing than hitherto.

Mind you, if an Egyptian were to ask an Irish person how safe is Dublin for a visitor what would one say ?


----------



## Perplexed (11 Dec 2012)

From my experience a few weeks ago Cairo was the only place that you could feel unrest. I wasn't near Sinai though and the Dept of FA says *We strongly advise against all travel to Northern Sinai where the security situation is particularly unstable*.
I presume you will just be transferring in Cairo.  In other parts of Egypt ie. Aswan, Luxor etc they were absolutely delighted to see tourists.  So many work in tourism here and a lot are really suffering because of the downturn.


----------



## BillK (21 Dec 2012)

Mrs K and I are just back this morning from Sharm el Sheik. We wandered evrywhere on high roads and byroads without the lest breath of a problem.


----------

